# Force India unveil radical new livery



## cc2012 (Jan 22, 2014)

*The New Regs:

*
*

Force India's New Challenger*



Gone are the days of extravagant launches as Force India unexpectedly revealed their 2014 challenger on Wednesday.


While most other teams had given launch dates for their new models, Force India kept mum until shortly the morning.


The team released the first image of the radical new VJM07 - the livery mainly black with the sponsors' logos adding extra colour - on Twitter. Although it is difficult to judge any design changes, the new car's nose is a lot lower, as demanded by the new regulations.


"The VJM07 looks stunning and the new livery reflects the way Sahara Force India is evolving," team owner and principal Vijay Mallya said on the official website. "I've always believed our cars have been the most eye-catching, but adding black as a main colour gives us a fierce new look." -* From PLANET F1

*

Peace


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Williams reveals its FW36

*


After Force India revealed images of its 2014 car, Williams has followed suit and released the first rendered image of the FW36, ahead of its official launch next week.


The image was initially shown on the cover of the F1 Racing magazine, before the Wantage team confirmed it on Twitter.


Williams is also the only Formula One team to date to reveal its interpretation of the rules regarding the nose of the car, which is displayed on its testing livery only, however.


Williams technical director Pat Symonds added that he is pleased with how the design of the car progressed and added that they are confident of some strong finishes in 2014. *- From PLANETF1*


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

*McLaren unveiled the new MP4-29 on Friday as speculation mounted
over who will lead the team this season...

*

Opting for an on-line launch of their 2014 challengers, Jenson Button and Kevin Magnussen were on hand to take the covers off the new car.

The MP4-29 features the heavily dipped nose that is par for the course with the new regulations, which have again limited the height of the tip.

"We've never had such significant new regulations before; reacting to them, and managing those changes, while still pushing the performance limits, has been an extremely tough job," said MD Jonathan Neale.

With *Lotus confirming Eric Boullier's departure* on Friday morning, the Frenchman is now the favourite to head to Woking and take over from Martin Whitmarsh.

There was *no sign of last year's team boss on Friday nor did he voice an opinion in the team's press releases. *- From PLANETF1


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Lotus show off their E22

*

Eric Boullier has parted ways with Lotus with immediate effect with Gerard Lopez taking the reigns for the 2014 season.
The Frenchman had led Lotus since January 2010 and helped the team secure fourth place in last year's Constructors' Championship.

Lopez is now the new team principal with the team revealing that he "combine his position on the board with the role of Team Principal with immediate effect."

Meanwhile, Boullier has been linked to Martin Whitmarsh's job as McLaren team boss.

According to Autosport, the Frenchman is "now favourite to land the job at McLaren." - From PLANETF1

**** Well, well, well a Businessman thinks? he can Run/manage Team Principal Role...gotta laugh! as a Businessman he couldn't even make sure his STAR Driver was paid on time last year...now he's doing both roles...poor old Grosjean... best find another Team before this one bites the dust....

**** On a Different Note:

*New Caterham signing Kamui Kobayashi said no to a Ferrari GT deal in order to return to the Formula One grid.*



Kobayashi also revealed that he won't be paid by Caterham, such was his determination to be back on the grid.

"*I'm driving for free*, it is my decision," he told Autosport. It is just my approach. I want to do this job. This appeals to Tony [Fernandes], this was the message to Tony and he is happy about that.

"I want to help the team. *I don't care about the money.* I want to be successful in my life and I want to bring the team back successfully in my goals."

**** Shame on you Paid Drivers with your big sponsors.....

Peace

EDIT: **** Me(My Thoughts)


----------

